# Tra Grecia, Roma e Cristianesimo: l'unicità di Bisanzio



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Marzo 2020)

Accogliendo la proposta si [MENTION=4357]sunburn[/MENTION] e certo dell'imprescindibile aiuto dell'amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION], apro questo topic come versione più organica de "L'angolo della Storia e della Letteratura". 
La "Storia dell'impero bizantino" di Georg Ostrogorsky, uno dei più importanti bizantinisti del XX secolo, si apre con l'affermazione per cui "struttura statale romana, cultura greca e religione cristiana sono le fonti culturali principali dello sviluppo dell'impero bizantino": l'obiettivo di questa discussione è dunque fornire una panoramica generale sull'intreccio di queste tre direttive fondamentali nella configurazione alquanto particolare assunta da Costantinopoli nel corso della sua storia millenaria. Il primo capitolo ha per tema la progressiva conquista militare della Grecia da parte di Roma: il primo contributo ha a che fare con la guerra illirica e la prima guerra macedonica.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2020)

Bene partiamo proprio dagli albori 
Beh in effetti l’egemonia romana sul mondo greco inizia proprio con la prima guerra illirica del 230 a.C.
Roma aveva da poco fatto provincia la Sardegna e la Corsica ed estendeva il proprio dominio quindi sui mari circostanti l’Italia. Si stava confermando anche come potenza navale e quindi in rapida ascesa, ci volle poco a guardare i territori oltre l’Italia, in questo caso le coste dalmatiche. Quindi tutto nasce dalla volontà di espansione di Roma ma anche dall’esigenza di proteggersi dalle scorribande dei pirati Illiri.
Se Roma inizialmente sceglie un approccio soft, mandando una delegazione presso la regina illirica Teuta, dopo l’assassinio da parte di quest’ultima di uno degli ambasciatori, non avrà pietà e dichiara guerra dispiegamento una grande esercito comandato dai 2 consoli. Anche grazie all’aiuto del disertore Greco Demetrio, la Res Publica conquista città dopo città e rende clienti vari regni fino ai confini dell’odierna Albania. Teuta terrorizzata dai Romani non può fare altro che chiedere la pace. Demetrio fu ricompensato con le isole dalmate.
Ecco che Roma si avvicina sempre di più alla Grecia, aumentano i contatti e gli stessi greci vedono nei romani i loro protettori ed inizia la commistione dei mondi: quello Romano e a quello Greco.

È solo l’inizio


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Marzo 2020)

Nella seconda metà del III sec. a.C., gli interessi dei mercanti italici nel Mar Adriatico erano ostacolati dall'aggressiva presenza di pirati illirici: per questo motivo, nel 230 a.C. i commercianti si rivolsero al Senato di Roma. Allo stesso modo, ricorsero alla "fides" romana anche centri greci come Corcira, Apollonia, Epidamno, Issa e tribù stanziate in nei Balcani, tutti soggetti all'azione piratesca degli Illiri. Roma, spinta da queste continue lamentele, inviò presso la corte della regina illirica Teuta un'ambasceria composta da Lucio e Gaio Coruncanio ma quest'azione diplomatica non andò a buon fine, tanto che uno dei due legati venne proditoriamente assassinato. Nel 229 a.C., quindi, il senato optò per un'azione militare che si concluse un anno più tardi con l'istituzione di un protettorato romano in Illiria. Dieci anni più tardi, l'Urbe fu costretta a intervenire nuovamente presso le coste orientali dell'Adriatico a causa dell'azione di Demetrio di Fare, un principe illirico un tempo alleato di Roma, che aveva nel frattempo attaccato il protettorato e alcune isole egee: ancora una volta la vittoria arrise alla potenza italica. 
Roma si era così avvicinata al mondo greco e ciò non poteva che spaventare Filippo V, re di Macedonia. Rappresentanti del dinasta antigonide strinsero allora un accordo con Annibale (215 a.C.), all'epoca impegnato nella seconda guerra punica (218-202 a.C.). Venuti a conoscenza del patto, i Romani cercarono un appoggio in Grecia per tenere occupato Filippo V in attesa che la spedizione annibalica in Italia giungesse alla conclusione: lo trovarono negli Etoli, con cui stipularono un trattato nel 212 a.C. Quest'intesa prevedeva che, in caso di vittoria, gli Etoli avrebbero ampliato i territori della loro Lega con nuove annessioni mentre ai Romani sarebbe spettato il bottino di guerra. La coalizione romano-etolica si ampliò ben presto con l'ingresso degli Elei, dei Messeni, di Sparta e di Attalo I, re di Pergamo. Nel corso di questo conflitto l'intervento di Roma non fu particolarmente attivo, limitato per lo più a una serie di operazioni navali in supporto agli attacchi via terra degli Etoli. A partire dal 207 a.C. Roma iniziò ad allontanarsi dallo scacchiere greco, impegnata com'era nelle fasi conclusive della guerra contro Cartagine; gli Etoli, venuto a mancare l'appoggio dei Romani, videro Filippo V distruggere la loro capitale Termo e nel 206 a.C. firmarono con lui la pace. Preoccupata per la piega che stava prendendo la guerra in Grecia, Roma affidò a Publio Sempronio Tuditano la direzione di un'armata consistente che prese la strada dell'Illiria: qui, nella città di Fenice, venne firmata una pace che pose fine alle ostilità fra la potenza italica e la Macedonia (205 a.C.). 
Nel prossimo post parlerò dell'ipotetica natura di "koinè eirene" del trattato di Fenice e delle ripercussioni che ebbe nella politica greca di Roma.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Bene partiamo proprio dagli albori*
> Beh in effetti l’egemonia romana sul mondo greco inizia proprio con la prima guerra illirica del 230 a.C.
> Roma aveva da poco fatto provincia la Sardegna e la Corsica ed estendeva il proprio dominio quindi sui mari circostanti l’Italia. Si stava confermando anche come potenza navale e quindi in rapida ascesa, ci volle poco a guardare i territori oltre l’Italia, in questo caso le coste dalmatiche. Quindi tutto nasce dalla volontà di espansione di Roma ma anche dall’esigenza di proteggersi dalle scorribande dei pirati Illiri.
> Se Roma inizialmente sceglie un approccio soft, mandando una delegazione presso la regina illirica Teuta, dopo l’assassinio da parte di quest’ultima di uno degli ambasciatori, non avrà pietà e dichiara guerra dispiegamento una grande esercito comandato dai 2 consoli. Anche grazie all’aiuto del disertore Greco Demetrio, la Res Publica conquista città dopo città e rende clienti vari regni fino ai confini dell’odierna Albania. Teuta terrorizzata dai Romani non può fare altro che chiedere la pace. Demetrio fu ricompensato con le isole dalmate.
> ...



Esatto! Ho preferito partire proprio dall'inizio, mezzo millennio prima della rifondazione di Bisanzio da parte di Costantino!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Marzo 2020)

Nel post precedente ho parlato di “koinè eirene”, ovvero di “pace comune”, in riferimento ai trattati di Fenice del 205 a.C.: cercherò ora di spiegare che cosa s’intende con l’espressione “pace comune” e quali risvolti ebbe nei rapporti tra Grecia e Roma. Innanzitutto, con la firma di quest’accordo Roma s’inseriva in una tradizione politica greca che risaliva al 387/6 a.C. quando venne stipulata la “Pace del Re”: dal 395 a.C. la Grecia era impegnata in una guerra fratricida, la guerra di Corinto, che vedeva Sparta e la Lega peloponnesiaca contrapposte a Tebe, Atene, Argo e Corinto; il re di Persia Artaserse propose allora ai Greci di firmare una pace che riconoscesse nel principio dell’autonomia il criterio con cui regolare la convivenza “internazionale”. Garante della pace sarebbe stato lo stesso Artaserse, che sarebbe intervenuto militarmente contro i violatori.
Dopo questa premessa, passiamo all’analisi degli accordi di Fenice. Che questi si configurino come una “koinè eirene” è tutt’altro che sicuro, ma la terminologia di “pax communis” presente nell’opera dello storiografo romano Tito Livio sembrerebbe deporre in favore di quest’ipotesi. Se così fosse, Roma avrebbe svolto un ruolo di primo piano all’interno dello scacchiere geopolitico greco: insieme a Filippo V, sarebbe stata una delle garanti della pace e questo le avrebbe permesso di intervenire militarmente in Grecia nel caso in cui uno dei contraenti avesse violato le quiete pubblica. Oltre a Roma e alla Macedonia, chi prese parte alla stipulazione del trattato? Se il senato coinvolse quanti gli erano stati fedeli nel corso delle operazioni belliche (Attalo I, Sparta, gli Elei e i Messeni), Filippo V si erse a garante per Prusa di Bitinia, Achei, Beoti, Tessali, Acarnani ed Epiroti. Il primo intervento di Roma nei Balcani dimostra come la potenza italica non fosse inizialmente interessata ad acquisire nuovi territori che le consentissero di espandere i suoi domini (lo testimonia anche il trattato romano-etolico del 212 a.C.): la seconda guerra punica si stava infatti manifestando in tutta la sua drammaticità ed è lecito supporre che la presenza dei Romani al di là dell’Adriatico sia da intendersi come un tentativo di impedire a Filippo V di partecipare con Annibale all’invasione della Penisola.


----------



## Isao (27 Marzo 2020)

Una richiesta: se riuscite inserite qualche mappa relativa al preciso periodo storico al quale vi riferite. L'utilizzo di mappe mi consente da profano di inquadrare meglio la situazione e anche la portata storica dei vari avvenimenti


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Nel post precedente ho parlato di “koinè eirene”, ovvero di “pace comune”, in riferimento ai trattati di Fenice del 205 a.C.: cercherò ora di spiegare che cosa s’intende con l’espressione “pace comune” e quali risvolti ebbe nei rapporti tra Grecia e Roma. Innanzitutto, con la firma di quest’accordo Roma s’inseriva in una tradizione politica greca che risaliva al 387/6 a.C. quando venne stipulata la “Pace del Re”: dal 395 a.C. la Grecia era impegnata in una guerra fratricida, la guerra di Corinto, che vedeva Sparta e la Lega peloponnesiaca contrapposte a Tebe, Atene, Argo e Corinto; il re di Persia Artaserse propose allora ai Greci di firmare una pace che riconoscesse nel principio dell’autonomia il criterio con cui regolare la convivenza “internazionale”. Garante della pace sarebbe stato lo stesso Artaserse, che sarebbe intervenuto militarmente contro i violatori.
> Dopo questa premessa, passiamo all’analisi degli accordi di Fenice. Che questi si configurino come una “koinè eirene” è tutt’altro che sicuro, ma la terminologia di “pax communis” presente nell’opera dello storiografo romano Tito Livio sembrerebbe deporre in favore di quest’ipotesi. Se così fosse, Roma avrebbe svolto un ruolo di primo piano all’interno dello scacchiere geopolitico greco: insieme a Filippo V, sarebbe stata una delle garanti della pace e questo le avrebbe permesso di intervenire militarmente in Grecia nel caso in cui uno dei contraenti avesse violato le quiete pubblica. Oltre a Roma e alla Macedonia, chi prese parte alla stipulazione del trattato? Se il senato coinvolse quanti gli erano stati fedeli nel corso delle operazioni belliche (Attalo I, Sparta, gli Elei e i Messeni), Filippo V si erse a garante per Prusa di Bitinia, Achei, Beoti, Tessali, Acarnani ed Epiroti. Il primo intervento di Roma nei Balcani dimostra come la potenza italica non fosse inizialmente interessata ad acquisire nuovi territori che le consentissero di espandere i suoi domini (lo testimonia anche il trattato romano-etolico del 212 a.C.): la seconda guerra punica si stava infatti manifestando in tutta la sua drammaticità ed è lecito supporre che la presenza dei Romani al di là dell’Adriatico sia da intendersi come un tentativo di impedire a Filippo V di partecipare con Annibale all’invasione della Penisola.



Perfetta analisi come sempre!
Ecco che si intravedono già le interferenze romane in Grecia e si da il via al processo conquista.
Hai fatto notare un punto importante: la presenza di Roma nei balcani non era inizialmente programmata come conquiata, ci si è trovata in mezzo per vie traverse. Ma hanno comunque anticipato i tempi di qualcosa che sarebbe avvenuto ugualmente


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perfetta analisi come sempre!
> Ecco che si intravedono già le interferenze romane in Grecia e si da il via al processo conquista.
> Hai fatto notare un punto importante: la presenza di Roma nei balcani non era inizialmente programmata come conquiata, ci si è trovata in mezzo per vie traverse. Ma hanno comunque anticipato i tempi di qualcosa che sarebbe avvenuto ugualmente



Ti ringrazio per i complimenti! Ci tenevo poi a dirti che questo topic non sostituisce “L’angolo della Storia e della Letteratura”, ma sia affianca ad esso: attendo infatti con piacere di leggere i tuoi interventi sui costumi e sulle cerimonie della corte bizantina, nonché di vedere i tuoi disegni! Abbiamo ancora molto di cui discutere


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Una richiesta: se riuscite inserite qualche mappa relativa al preciso periodo storico al quale vi riferite. L'utilizzo di mappe mi consente da profano di inquadrare meglio la situazione e anche la portata storica dei vari avvenimenti



Ottima idea! Le mappe favoriscono senza dubbio la comprensione degli avvenimenti. Non sono molto pratico nell’inserimento di immagini: sicuramente [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] è più abile di me!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Una richiesta: se riuscite inserite qualche mappa relativa al preciso periodo storico al quale vi riferite. L'utilizzo di mappe mi consente da profano di inquadrare meglio la situazione e anche la portata storica dei vari avvenimenti



Chiedo scusa, ho postato due volte lo stesso messaggio.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per i complimenti! Ci tenevo poi a dirti che questo topic non sostituisce “L’angolo della Storia e della Letteratura”, ma sia affianca ad esso: attendo infatti con piacere di leggere i tuoi interventi sui costumi e sulle cerimonie della corte bizantina, nonché di vedere i tuoi disegni! Abbiamo ancora molto di cui discutere



Ovviamente. Purtroppo lavorando da casa devo gestire un attimo il tempo....
Piano piano parliamo di tutto


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ottima idea! Le mappe favoriscono senza dubbio la comprensione degli avvenimenti. Non sono molto pratico nell’inserimento di immagini: sicuramente [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] è più abile di me!



Appena posso metto tutto


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Purtroppo lavorando da casa devo gestire un attimo il tempo....
> Piano piano parliamo di tutto



Con calma: di tempo per discutere ne abbiamo!


----------



## Tobi (28 Marzo 2020)

Parte della storia molto affascinante dove, leggendo attentamente si capisce che le Religioni siano fin dall'inizio state il pretesto delle conquiste.

Ho letto molto la storia Mesopotamica, la Storia Greca e quella Romana. Tutte quelle che sono le colonne portati dell'umanità, ovvero Dio, Figlio di Dio che muore per la salvezza dell'uomo, Risurrezione, Vita Eterna sono delle invenzioni teologiche per giustificare l'esistenza di Dio. I testi "sacri" invece raccontano ben altro, Bibbia compresa


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Parte della storia molto affascinante dove, leggendo attentamente si capisce che le Religioni siano fin dall'inizio state il pretesto delle conquiste.
> 
> Ho letto molto la storia Mesopotamica, la Storia Greca e quella Romana. Tutte quelle che sono le colonne portati dell'umanità, ovvero Dio, Figlio di Dio che muore per la salvezza dell'uomo, Risurrezione, Vita Eterna sono delle invenzioni teologiche per giustificare l'esistenza di Dio. I testi "sacri" invece raccontano ben altro, Bibbia compresa



Non ti nascondo che mi piacerebbe trattare il tema della religione nell’antica Roma, dando rilievo alle implicazioni politiche della stessa: una volta conclusa la tematica della conquista romana della Grecia e dell’influenza culturale greca su Roma, il capitolo relativo al cristianesimo potrei aprirlo con una digressione sulla situazione religiosa nell’impero tra I sec. a.C. e I sec. d.C.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Marzo 2020)

*La seconda guerra macedonica (200-196 a.C.)*

All’indomani della pace di Fenice, la Macedonia iniziò una proficua espansione nell’Egeo settentrionale che le permise di sottomettere diverse città nella zona degli Stretti: queste manovre provocarono la reazione di Attalo I e dei suoi alleati Bisanzio, Cizico e Rodi, che sconfissero Filippo V nella battaglia navale di Chio (201 a.C.). Il successivo passaggio del re antigonide in Caria costrinse il sovrano pergameno ad appellarsi direttamente ai Romani, usciti vittoriosi dal conflitto con Cartagine solamente un anno prima. Non è possibile escludere con certezza che l’intervento di Roma sia dipeso da un ipotetico accordo fra la Macedonia e la Siria dei Seleucidi, accordo che avrebbe portato ad una congiunta aggressione ai danni dell’Egitto tolemaico. Fra i regni ellenistici, infatti, l’Egitto rappresentava la potenza più vicina a Roma, in virtù di una serie di abboccamenti diplomatici iniziati nel 273 a.C. da Tolemeo II dopo la vittoria delle legioni italiche contro Pirro. Che il patto tra la Macedonia e la Siria fosse stato firmato o meno, Roma considerò pericoloso per i propri alleati anche il semplice avvicinamento fra due Paesi militarmente ben organizzati.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Marzo 2020)

Il senato decretò così il dispiegamento della propria macchina bellica nei Balcani, adducendo come pretesto la tutela degli interessi di Attalo e dei suoi “socii”. In realtà, la “Res publica” latina non era mossa né da un afflato filellenico né da esigenze di carattere difensivo, ma dal desiderio di scongiurare un rafforzamento di Macedonia e Siria nel Mediterraneo orientale: Roma voleva infatti estendere il suo controllo in questa zona strategica e, per farlo, necessitava dell’appoggio dell’Egitto, di Pergamo e di Rodi. Nell’estate del 200 a.C. l’ambasciatore romano Marco Emilio Lepido chiese formalmente a Filippo V di porre fine alle ostilità contro i Greci e di abbandonare l’Asia: due richieste assai gravose, ma che di fatto circoscrivevano il conflitto degli Italici alla sola Macedonia – la Siria non aveva allora alcun interesse a lasciarsi coinvolgere in uno scontro che non ne minava la stabilità. Dopo due anni di battaglie inconcludenti, l’elezione a console di Tito Quinzio Flaminino portò la guerra a un punto di svolta (198 a.C.): il suo intervento in Macedonia contribuì a dare un carattere filellenico alla campagna militare. I primi frutti di quest’impostazione ideologica si colsero nel momento in cui costrinse Filippo V ad abbandonare la Tessaglia per cercare riparo a Tempe: nel congresso di Sicione, Flaminino riuscì a conquistarsi l’aiuto della Lega Achea e poco dopo dei Beoti. Il console andava infatti ripetendo che l’obiettivo di Roma non era limitato al solo conseguimento della pace ma contemplava anche la restituzione della libertà ai Greci. Fallite le trattative di Nicea, Filippo V ritornò in Tessaglia ma nel giugno del 197 a.C. fu sonoramente sconfitto a Cinoscefale. L’anno seguente si giunse alla firma della pace, con l’imposizione di clausole durissime ai danni del re antigonide: i suoi possedimenti in Grecia e in Asia minore svanivano nel nulla assieme alla flotta macedone; doveva inoltre risarcire Roma facendo confluire nelle casse dello stato italico 1000 talenti d’argento e fornendo truppe ausiliarie utili alla causa del senato.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Marzo 2020)

A Corinto, in occasione dei Giochi Istmici del 196 a.C., Flaminino proclamò la libertà dei Greci: nel rispetto della loro autonomia, le genti elleniche non sarebbero più state sottoposte al pagamento di tributi e non avrebbero più dovuto sopportare la presenza di presidi nei loro territori. Roma lasciò la Grecia solamente nel 194 a.C. dopo aver vinto in guerra Nabide, il re spartano promotore di una serie di riforme in territorio laconico, che si rifiutava di riconsegnare Argo alla Lega Achea: nell’ottica romana, Nabide rappresentava un elemento d’instabilità il cui potenziale destabilizzante andava disinnescato a ogni costo. Alla conclusione della seconda guerra macedonica, la potenza italica non aveva ancora maturato l’idea di estendere il suo “imperium” nei Balcani: si era invece calata nel ruolo di garante della pace che le era stato affidato ai tempi degli accordi di Fenice.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Marzo 2020)

È interessante notare come Roma riuscì a destreggiarsi abilmente tra 2 guerre e nonostante il gravoso conflitto punico, riuscì a sconvolgere il mondo e greco e stabilire la proprio egemonia sui greci. Con la battaglia di Cinocefale, cade il secolare impero macedone, si sgretola per sempre l’eredità di Alessandro Magno e si apre la nuova era Romana.

Lo spirito macedone comunque non si fiaccò immediatamente del tutto e un ventennio dopo Perseo, re dei Macedoni, prova ribellarsi nel tentativo di riavere la propria autonomia. Ecco che scoppia la *terza guerra Macedonica*. Perseo cerca l’appoggio della penisola ellenica, progettando l’alleanza delle poleis greche e promettendo che la Grecia sarebbe tornata all’antico glorioso splendore.
Contro di lui si levò immediatamente Eumene III re di Pergamo che avversava Perseo e aizzò i Romani, che essendo già preoccupati dalla situazione greca, non possono far altro che dichiarare guerra.
Inizialmente la guerra volge in favore dei Macedoni, che sconfiggono i romani a più riprese ma che nonostante tutto non si arrendono. I romani hanno difficoltà a reagire e non riescono ad affondare in Macedonia.
La guerra però verrà risolta nel 168 con la battaglia di Pidna, dove Perseo viene sconfitto pesantemente ed è costretto ad arrendersi decretando cosi la sua fine: verrà deposto, umiliato e portato a Roma come trofeo.
La Macedonia viene smembrata in 4 parti, 4 repubbliche clienti di Roma che non potevano più intrattenere rapporti tra di loro e neanche con la Grecia.
Roma distrugge la Macedonia ponendo fine al secolare stato ellenistico e segna la fine della gloriosa dinastia degli Antigonidi.
Roma si sostituisce alla Grecia e inizia la romanizzazione degli elleni, primo grande punto di svolta della storia Romane e dell’intera storia occidentale


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È interessante notare come Roma riuscì a destreggiarsi abilmente tra 2 guerre e nonostante il gravoso conflitto punico, riuscì a sconvolgere il mondo e greco e stabilire la proprio egemonia sui greci. Con la battaglia di Cinocefale, cade il secolare impero macedone, si sgretola per sempre l’eredità di Alessandro Magno e si apre la nuova era Romana.
> 
> Lo spirito macedone comunque non si fiaccò immediatamente del tutto e un ventennio dopo Perseo, re dei Macedoni, prova ribellarsi nel tentativo di riavere la propria autonomia. Ecco che scoppia la *terza guerra Macedonica*. Perseo cerca l’appoggio della penisola ellenica, progettando l’alleanza delle poleis greche e promettendo che la Grecia sarebbe tornata all’antico glorioso splendore.
> Contro di lui si levò immediatamente Eumene III re di Pergamo che avversava Perseo e aizzò i Romani, che essendo già preoccupati dalla situazione greca, non possono far altro che dichiarare guerra.
> ...



Ecco, questo è un punto fondamentale che ha volte viene sottovalutato: si dà spesso importanza alla penetrazione della cultura greca a Roma, ben esemplificata dal "circolo" degli Scipioni, ma non si sottolinea mai abbastanza come i Greci abbiano subito un progressivo processo di "romanizzazione" che li ha portati a considerarsi sempre di più parte del mondo romano. Due saranno poi i tasselli che contribuiranno in modo significativo a ciò: la "Constitutio Antoniniana" di Caracalla nel 212 d.C. e la rifondazione di Bisanzio da parte di Costantino nel 330 d.C.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ecco, questo è un punto fondamentale che ha volte viene sottovalutato: si dà spesso importanza alla penetrazione della cultura greca a Roma, ben esemplificata dal "circolo" degli Scipioni, ma non si sottolinea mai abbastanza come i Greci abbiano subito un progressivo processo di "romanizzazione" che li ha portati a considerarsi sempre di più parte del mondo romano. Due saranno poi i tasselli che contribuiranno in modo significativo a ciò: la "Constitutio Antoniniana" di Caracalla nel 212 d.C. e la rifondazione di Bisanzio da parte di Costantino nel 330 d.C.



Il punto centrale è proprio questo: che la cultura romana si basata su quella classica greca non c’è dubbio, Roma l’ha fatta propria e si è evoluta pian piano fino a diventare la cultura più avanzata del mondo antico. Però la romanizzazione dei greci è altrettanto importante, perché se da un lato la loro cultura è sempre alla base della loro società, quella romana diventa quella dominante e gli stessi greci si sentono romani, fanno parte dell’apparato statale e militare Romano e fino alla caduta di Costantinopoli essi erano fieramente Romani (Romaioi). E come dici tu all’interno della stesso tessuto romano, ci sarà una riscoperta dei costumi e della tradizione greca soprattutto con l‘avvento di Costantino che sposta la capitale ad oriente. Inizia la fase di orientalizzazione dell’impero.
Ecco quindi che cultura greca e romana di fondono ed è un rincorrersi l’un l’altra, si legano e ora una ora l’altra cultura determinano quella che sarà la nostra cultura occidentale


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il punto centrale è proprio questo: che la cultura romana si basata su quella classica greca non c’è dubbio, Roma l’ha fatta propria e si è evoluta pian piano fino a diventare la cultura più avanzata del mondo antico. Però la romanizzazione dei greci è altrettanto importante, perché se da un lato la loro cultura è sempre alla base della loro società, quella romana diventa quella dominante e gli stessi greci si sentono romani, fanno parte dell’apparato statale e militare Romano e fino alla caduta di Costantinopoli essi erano fieramente Romani (Romaioi). E come dici tu all’interno della stesso tessuto romano, ci sarà una riscoperta dei costumi e della tradizione greca soprattutto con l‘avvento di Costantino che sposta la capitale ad oriente. Inizia la fase di orientalizzazione dell’impero.
> Ecco quindi che cultura greca e romana di fondono ed è un rincorrersi l’un l’altra, si legano e ora una ora l’altra cultura determinano quella che sarà la nostra cultura occidentale



Perfetto, come sempre! 
In questo post sono partito, come si suol dire, “ab Urbe condita”, muovendo dai primi interventi militari romani nei Balcani: ho probabilmente iniziato da un periodo troppo lontano, però mi è parso utile mostrare come la stessa politica di Roma verso la Grecia sia cambiata nel corso del tempo. L’obiettivo finale è proprio arrivare a quel che tu hai ben detto: capire come sia stato possibile che Greci e uomini di cultura greca siano col tempo divenuti parte integrante del sistema romano, al punto da abbandonare l’antica dizione di “Hellēnes” in favore di quella di “Rhōmaioi”.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Aprile 2020)

*La guerra romano-siriaca (192-188 a.C.)*
Mentre Roma era impegnata nella campagna contro i Macedoni, Antioco III re di Siria diede corso a una politica espansionistica nella periferia del mondo greco, arrivando ad allacciare significativi rapporti diplomatici con la dinastia tolemaica in Egitto - fece infatti sposare la figlia Cleopatra con il giovane sovrano Tolemeo V. 
A partire dal 196 a.C. ebbe luogo una vera e propria “guerra fredda” tra Roma e Siria, nel corso della quale il senato intimò ad Antioco III di abbandonare ogni velleità di conquista dell’Asia minore, terra di antica colonizzazione ellenica. I sospetti della potenza italica crebbero quando a Efeso, all’epoca sotto il controllo dei Seleucidi, trovò riparo Annibale. In Grecia, nel frattempo, cresceva il malcontento degli Etoli, insoddisfatti del trattamento ricevuto da Flaminino all’indomani della sconfitta di Filippo V. Di conseguenza, gli Etoli crearono una coalizione in funzione antiromana, affidando proprio al re siriano il titolo di strategòs autokrátor (“comandante in capo con pieni poteri”): Antioco III diventava così il campione dell’ellenismo. Tutta la Grecia era allora pervasa da una serie di oracoli che preannunciavano l’imminente espulsione di Roma dalla penisola balcanica, secondo una propaganda antitalica diffusa nel quadrante orientale del Mediterraneo. Nel 192 a.C. la Lega etolica occupò Demetriade, in Tessaglia, dove poco dopo sarebbe sbarcato Antioco III: la guerra era ormai iniziata. La Siria, però, non si era preparata a sufficienza per un conflitto di questa portata e l’esiguità delle truppe messe in campo raffreddò ben presto l’entusiasmo dei Greci – vale la pena sottolineare come in questi frangenti non tutti i popoli ellenici si schierarono contro i Romani, che poterono contare sul supporto della Lega achea, di Filippo V, del Regno di Pergamo e di Rodi.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Aprile 2020)

Il conflitto si risolse nell’arco di tre anni: dopo la vittoria campale alle Termopili e le affermazioni navali a Capo Corico e Mionneso (191 a.C.), i Romani sconfissero definitivamente il rivale nella celebre battaglia di Magnesia del Sipilo (190/189 a.C.) a cui partecipò anche Scipione l’Africano in qualità di consigliere del fratello Lucio Cornelio. Nel 188 a.C. fu firmata la pace di Apamea, che costrinse Antioco III a sgomberare tutti i territori conquistati al di là del Tauro, a pagare 15.000 talenti per riparare ai danni di guerra, a estradare Annibale e a consentire a Rodi l’ingresso nei mercati di Siria. Questo periodo coincise con l’acme politico-culturale di Pergamo, dove venne allora innalzato il celebre altare. Nello stesso 188 a.C. anche gli Etoli furono indotti a firmare la pace, venendo loro imposto di partecipare attivamente a fianco dei Romani in caso di guerra.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Luglio 2020)

*La terza guerra macedonica (171-168 a.C.)*
Tra il 188 e il 180 a.C. il mondo greco è ormai in crisi, tanto nell'assetto poleico quanto in quello monarchico. Roma, dunque, decide di approfittare della situazione per accrescere la propria ingerenza su uno scacchiere geopolitico di fondamentale importanza in ottica espansionistica. In quegli anni, il Peloponneso è teatro di una profonda spaccatura fra la Lega achea e Sparta: lo stratego acheo Filopemene, nel corso di una spedizione finalizzata al rovesciamento del partito democratico allora imperante in Messenia (alleata dei Laconici), viene catturato e avvelenato durante la prigionia. L'Asia minore, invece, vedeva Eumene II di Pergamo in aperto contrasto con la Bitinia, il Ponto e Rodi.
Anche la Siria stava attraversando un momento abbastanza delicato dal punto di vista economico: il sovrano Antioco III si trovò allora costretto a imporre il pagamento di tasse ad alcuni santuari della regione, come quello di Bel a Babilonia. Sotto il regno del figlio Seleuco IV si assistete a un progressivo riavvicinamento alla Macedonia degli Antigonidi, riavvicinamento cementato dall'unione matrimoniale fra la principessa seleucide Laodice e Perseo. Quest'ultimo, insofferente per le restrizioni che i Romani avevano imposto al regno dopo la vittoria di Cinocefale, fu vittima di una diplomazia provocatoria da parte della Repubblica italica, che cercava un pretesto per intervenire ed estirpare dalla radice il problema rappresentato dai Macedoni. Portavoce di questo nuovo indirizzo politico fu Quinto Marcio Filippo, che nel 172 a.C. diede avvio al suo progetto e nel 169 a.C. penetrò in territorio macedone nel corso di una spedizione che non diede i frutti sperati. Perseo cercò invano di ottenere l'appoggio delle città greche e nel 168 a.C. Lucio Emilio Paolo, nuovo comandante delle legioni romani, riuscì a cogliere una vittoria decisiva contro i nemici nei pressi di Pidna: il re macedone riuscì a riparare nel santuario dei Cabiri di Samotracia, dove fu però catturato dai Romani che lo portarono ad Alba Fucens, nell'attuale Abruzzo: qui, Perseo morì nel 165 o nel 162 a.C. La Macedonia venne divisa in quattro repubbliche, alle quali fu impedito di avere reciproche relazioni commerciali e di continuare a sfruttare le miniere d'oro e d'argento. [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]


----------



## hakaishin (16 Luglio 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> *La terza guerra macedonica (171-168 a.C.)*
> Tra il 188 e il 180 a.C. il mondo greco è ormai in crisi, tanto nell'assetto poleico quanto in quello monarchico. Roma, dunque, decide di approfittare della situazione per accrescere la propria ingerenza su uno scacchiere geopolitico di fondamentale importanza in ottica espansionistica. In quegli anni, il Peloponneso è teatro di una profonda spaccatura fra la Lega achea e Sparta: lo stratego acheo Filopemene, nel corso di una spedizione finalizzata al rovesciamento del partito democratico allora imperante in Messenia (alleata dei Laconici), viene catturato e avvelenato durante la prigionia. L'Asia minore, invece, vedeva Eumene II di Pergamo in aperto contrasto con la Bitinia, il Ponto e Rodi.
> Anche la Siria stava attraversando un momento abbastanza delicato dal punto di vista economico: il sovrano Antioco III si trovò allora costretto a imporre il pagamento di tasse ad alcuni santuari della regione, come quello di Bel a Babilonia. Sotto il regno del figlio Seleuco IV si assistete a un progressivo riavvicinamento alla Macedonia degli Antigonidi, riavvicinamento cementato dall'unione matrimoniale fra la principessa seleucide Laodice e Perseo. Quest'ultimo, insofferente per le restrizioni che i Romani avevano imposto al regno dopo la vittoria di Cinocefale, fu vittima di una diplomazia provocatoria da parte della Repubblica italica, che cercava un pretesto per intervenire ed estirpare dalla radice il problema rappresentato dai Macedoni. Portavoce di questo nuovo indirizzo politico fu Quinto Marcio Filippo, che nel 172 a.C. diede avvio al suo progetto e nel 169 a.C. penetrò in territorio macedone nel corso di una spedizione che non diede i frutti sperati. Perseo cercò invano di ottenere l'appoggio delle città greche e nel 168 a.C. Lucio Emilio Paolo, nuovo comandante delle legioni romani, riuscì a cogliere una vittoria decisiva contro i nemici nei pressi di Pidna: il re macedone riuscì a riparare nel santuario dei Cabiri di Samotracia, dove fu però catturato dai Romani che lo portarono ad Alba Fucens, nell'attuale Abruzzo: qui, Perseo morì nel 165 o nel 162 a.C. La Macedonia venne divisa in quattro repubbliche, alle quali fu impedito di avere reciproche relazioni commerciali e di continuare a sfruttare le miniere d'oro e d'argento. [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]



Bentrovato Ale 
Con questa vicenda, la terza guerra macedonica, si può dire che finisce la Grecia classica e inizia la compenetrazione romana in Grecia e la fusione delle 2 culture, che secoli dopo daranno vita alla cultura “bizantina” (di cui dovremo parlare). Anche se poi la definitiva caduta della Macedonia ellenistica si avrà nel 146 a. C. dopo aver sconfitto Andrisco, sedicente figlio di Perseo, quando diventerà interamente provincia romana, divisa in Acaia e Epiro. Durante l’ultima guerra macedonica, le città greche, convinte dalla situazione di instabilità della regione, decidono di unirsi ancora una volta nella lega Achea per combattere i romani: scelta tragica e disperata Perché verranno spazzati via e Roma come monito devide di radere al suolo Corinto nel 146 a.C, stranamente nello stesso anno della distruzione di Cartagine...


----------

